# Knitting Pattern Baby Santa Dress Hat and Booties



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Instructions to knit this cute little Baby Santa Dress with matching hat and booties is sizes 14", 16", 18", 20" and 22" Chest. All knitted on two needles with DK (8ply) yarn. Takes approximately 200g to knit depending on size. Instant download. New design Special Offer £1.50 for a limited period. Available on Etsy as an Instant Download
$2.46

http://www.etsy.com/listing/164796882/knitting-pattern-baby-santa-dress?ref=listing-shop-header-3


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh that is really sweet. Little Santa Helpers are being lined up!xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous little christmas outfit, really pretty.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Love it..............just wondered ...what is the white wool, could I use a ball of feather type yarn I already have?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Its gorgeous, have already got mine :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. How very sweet!


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi
The white wool shown is Coral Teddy Chunky but you could use any fluffy/eyelash or pompom wool. Although the dress is in DK/8ply I think is American conversion, it doesn't matter what ply the trimming wool is as longer as its chunkier, if its chunkier as in photo, it causes the waviness naturally, which was a bit of a happy accident when I was designing it.
Naomi xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet.


----------

